# Rabbit introductions!?



## niccid (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi

I'm new to this forum, but would really appreciate some advice. I have a 2 year old female lionhead, who is fab. She is a house rabbit and loves any attention she can get. She has a room to herself, and is roaming around the house most of the time-the past 2 years have been spent rabbit proofing!!! 

Unfortunately (for Chewy the rabbit), my boyfriend, who has previously worked from home, is now getting an office, so I would like to get her a friend to keep her company. A friend of mine who works in a local pet shop, has recently had a male lionhead taken back due to allergies-he is 5 months old and neutered. I have seen him and fell in love. My question (or questions) are; what are the chances of unneutered Chewy accepting this male without her being neutered-we have room for the LONG introductions- or does Chewy need spaying? As I say, she is 2 now and I don't want to cause her any unnecessary stress. 

Thanks


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello I have successfully introduced a unneutered female to a male neutered and it went very well except each time she came into season she was the one that kept mounting him!! apart from when she was in season they lived happily together. I have recently discovered that a high percentage of unneutered females get ovarine cancer so it would probably be best to get her neutered for that reason alone. Goodluck.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I keep two neutered males with three un-neutered females. I didn't rush the introductions but did it very gradually but now they all get on fine. 

I agree with the last post. One of my females has recently had to have two lumps removed which may be cancer. She is really too old to have neutered but I will be having the other two done now I am aware how high the chances are of them getting cancer if they remain un-neutered.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Opposite sex introductions generally go ok in my experience and I've owned a LOT of bunnies. It's same sex introductions that cause the most issues. I've successfully paired up all sorts, my latest was neutered male to unspayed female. The only issue we had at all was that the female had a phantom pregnancy after the male humped her during the time they were sorting out who was boss.

My pairing before that was unspayed female to unspayed female... that had it's issues, but with perseverance we got there 

Just introduce them on neutral ground, sit on the floor with them, give them treats, let them come to you and walk all over you. If you are physically there with them they are less likely to get into fights. Keep them separated the first night for definate, and then every night as long as it takes until you feel comfortable that they wont fight any more.

If you have a bunny pen, you could shut the male in there at night in her room, so they can still have contact with eachother, but can't actually get at eachother.

Good luck


----------



## niccid (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone! That's been really helpful. Now I need to decide whether to get Chewy neutered... Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

If you can afford it, definately do it! The risk of uterine cancer is very high in unspayed bunnies. I'm in the process of saving for my lil girl to be done.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

I recently introduce a 6 month old unneutered male with my 6 and a half year old unneutered female, we kept them in separate runs to begin with but next to each other, there was never any aggression and she can be a bit tempermental. We put them together and they got on fine, just need to get him neutered now so they can play together unsupervised.


----------



## niccid (Aug 20, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> If you can afford it, definately do it! The risk of uterine cancer is very high in unspayed bunnies. I'm in the process of saving for my lil girl to be done.


Decision made, she is all booked in to be neutered next Wednesday. £47 include precheck, painkillers etc and the after checkup, which I didnt think was a bad price. And the vet specialises in bunnys so I'm sure she's in good hands. Although, I'm sure I'm already being glared at by Chewy. Can rabbits read minds?!?

Thanks for everyones advice


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

£47! That's a great price! Even several years ago we were paying £80+ per bunny. I haven't actually checked what my current vet charges, figured I'd be set back about £100... maybe I'm way off!

Great news she's booked in anyway  (though I'm sure she won't agree!)


----------

